# Stahl - 650b - CC-Racebike // Aufbauthread



## *adrenalin* (24. März 2016)

niemand sagt, daß die verbindung zwischen zwei punkten eine gerade sein muss....

ausgangspunkt: 26", einigermaßen leicht, danach einige kurven über 29er in alu und carbon (aufbau siehe auch hier), später auch parallel alu in 27,5 und nun: stahl in 27,5 als vorläufiger endpunkt.

wenn hier der ein oder andere lust und interesse hat, zeige ich ein paar bilder wie der aufbau in den kommenden tagen stattfinden wird.

an der stelle auch nochmal ein "danke" an einige mitglieder hier, die bei der auswahl von rahmen und steuersatz feedback gegeben haben und mir die entscheidung damit etwas leichter gemacht haben.

die historie: 

erstes alu 29er





dann ein alu 27,5 





trotz aller skepsis letztes jahr ein 29er carbon aufgebaut




was dürft ihr erwarten? ein stahl-rahmen von der stange, 1x10 und wahrscheinlich etwas mut zur farbe (was sich beim aufbau - je nach gefallen - noch ändern kann). aber der rahmen hat auf jeden fall farbe!!!

der rahmen müsste heute ankommen, der steuersatz ist noch im zulauf, der rest wird aus den oben gezeigten bikes zusammengesammelt - also quasi aus 2 mach 1 ;-)

bis später!


----------



## Triturbo (24. März 2016)

Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Isar2 (24. März 2016)

und ? ist der Rahmen angekommen. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau !!!!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. März 2016)

Isar2 schrieb:


> und ? ist der Rahmen angekommen.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau !!!!!



 Yes!!!

Morgen Fotos.


----------



## Affekopp (27. März 2016)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Morgen Fotos.



Freitag ist schon ganz schön "lang" her 

Dann verrate uns doch zumindestens schon einmal welchen Hersteller wir erwarten können.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. März 2016)

Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau, die Bikes aus der Vergangenheit schauten ja alle sehr nett aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2016)

Die beiden Radons haben mir ziemlich gut gefallen, die Carbonbude so lala. Aber nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, welchen 27,5er Stahlrahmen du aus dem Hut ziehst. In Sachen „Race“ ist das Angebot momentan recht eng, finde ich. Die entsprechenden Rahmen erleben in meinen Augen eher eine Evolution in Richtung „Trailbike“ oder Plus-Gedöns. Von daher bin ich gespannt.


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. April 2016)

so, sorry für die wartezeit. irgendwie waren die pläne für ostern nix - alles kam anders.

der rahmen kam innerhalb von 2 tagen aus fronkreisch - kenner wissen jetzt schon was kommt...





ordentlich verpackt!


----------



## yellow-faggin (1. April 2016)

Bilder


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. April 2016)

nach dem ganzen schwarzen elox und carbon-gedöns kommt jetzt mal ein ordentlicher eimer farbe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (1. April 2016)

bei der montage der kurbel kam dann auch schnell das erste "fragezeichen" auf:





passt das? oder wird beim pedalieren (bspw. im stehen im anstieg o.ä.) die kurbel die kettenstreben streifen?

die gxp-XX1 hat echt eine kurze welle bzw. einen knappen Q-faktor. ich montiere das jetzt erstmal so...

das hier ist der übeltäter:




inzwischen bin ich total überzeugt von den ovalen kettenblättern, daher auch hier in der 32er konfiguration am start.


----------



## Affekopp (1. April 2016)

SOBRE

... die Marke hatte ich auch schon auf der Agenda


----------



## Affekopp (2. April 2016)

... ich wäre auch interessiert an der "Sobre" Innenbeschichtung. Kannst du ggf. mal ein Detailphoto einstellen?


----------



## Der_Christopher (2. April 2016)

Schöner Rahmen, die Kettenstreben würd ich beim testen gut abkleben, sieht schon arg eng aus mit der Kurbel.

Rohre sind innen schwarz beschichtet, bei mir ist es zumindest so.


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. April 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... ich wäre auch interessiert an der "Sobre" Innenbeschichtung. Kannst du ggf. mal ein Detailphoto einstellen?



 Versuche mal ein Foto zu machen. Der Rohrsatz ist von innen schwarz beschichtet.


----------



## *adrenalin* (4. April 2016)

erstmal der rahmen in ganzer pracht:





verarbeitung aus meiner sicht sehr ordentlich, sattelstützen-paßgenauigkeit absolut 100% (kein spiel, rutscht auch nicht von alleine nach unten, genau so wie es sein sollte - aber eben nicht immer ist...!).

die aufkleber sind relativ dick, nicht unter lack und leicht abzubekommen. wer also cleanen will, steht hier vor keiner herausforderung.

das ausfallende (und das hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen!) ist lasergeschnitten - nicht nur so ein 08/15-dingsbumms ;-)

also ab auf die waage:





tja, stahl halt. hatte ich mich aber auch schon seelisch und moralisch drauf vorbereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (4. April 2016)

ich liebe meine blauen tune-anbauteile! vorbau, klemme, VR steckachse sollten wieder verwendung finden. die 31,6er sattelstütze würde nicht passen, das war bei der bestellung bereits klar. aber meine easton ist 27,2 und sollte zum einsatz kommen. 

beim zurechtlegen der parts kam dann der gedanke auf "da die XX1 kurbel eh nicht wirklich passt, könnte man alle carbon parts weglassen". da noch eine rote tune in einer schublade schmorrte, konkretisierte sich die idee eines "low carbon"-bikes ;-)   (okay, der speedneedle ist nicht zu diskutieren, aber eine ausnahme ist ja quasi keine ausnahme).






am ende scheiterte das farbkonzept an der tatsache, daß das schaftrohr der SID etwas zu kurz für den relativ hoch bauenden tune-vorbau war...   und die sattelklemme auch nicht 31,8 sein soll, sondern 30,0 mm. stahlnewbie muss halt noch lernen!


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. April 2016)

da keiner antwortet oder kommentiert, mache ich mit meiner alleinunterhalter-nummer einfach mal weiter 

problemfall kurbel: ich habe mich gegen das risiko mit der XX1 entschieden und meine gute alte (modifizierte)  xtr 970 wieder reaktiviert:


auf die schnelle habe ich nur ein dura-ace bsa innenlager bekommen - wie lange die kleinen lager halten werden wird sich zeigen...






optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut, da der außendurchmesser absolut identisch zum tretlagergehäuse ist:





hier die auf 1-fach umgebaute xtr in schwarz eloxiert:





so schaut es dann schon etwas gesünder für die kettenstreben aus:


----------



## Wayne68 (5. April 2016)

Habe mir vor einigen Monaten auch den Fiver Rahmen in Schwarz gekauft.
Die Qualität ist wirklich OK.Hatte schon mal ein Cotic Soul und ich finde die Rahmen sind ebenbürtig.Ok,das Soul war ca 200 Gramm leichter.
Prinzipiell aber finde ich den Fiver Rahmen für eine XC Race bike eher ungeeignet wenn man es konsequent in Richtung leichtes XC aufbauen möchte.
Habe meines als "Trailbike" aufgebaut.Gesamtgewicht 11,7 Kg.


----------



## Triturbo (5. April 2016)

Innenlager sieht echt schick aus bei dem Rahmen  Bin gespannt, wie es auf Rädern aussehen wird.


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. April 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell aber finde ich den Fiver Rahmen für eine XC Race bike eher ungeeignet wenn man es konsequent in Richtung leichtes XC aufbauen möchte.



nur wg. des höheren gewichts des rahmens oder auch aus geometrietechnischen überlegungen?

grundsätzlich wird das stahlbike nie wirklich leicht sein...


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. April 2016)

ein starkes argument für den sobre rahmen war das 44er steuerrohr, weil ich eine getaperte gabel verbauen muss/will und ich aus alten zeiten die externen cups einfach schön finde. hierzu hatte ich mich vorher im forum informiert und mich am ende für R.E.S.E.T. entschieden (und bestellt)!

leider kam dann die nachricht, daß das unterteil für eine unbestimmte zeit nicht lieferbar sein wird und ich mich daher spontan für das hope-unterteil entschieden habe.

reset flatstack oben





hope external cup unten





das reset ist schon toll gearbeitet, wirkt total wertig und edel. da kann hope nicht ganz mithalten.

montiert sieht das dann so aus:





aber wann kommen schon probleme alleine daher? durch das lange steuerrohr und das externe lager war plötzlich der gabelschaft zu kurz 

der vorbau, ein ungelabelter kalloy, hatte ohnehin schon etwas viel spiel auf dem gabelschaft und nun fehlten auch noch 6-8 mm. der einzige hersteller, der konkret die mindesthöhe des gabelschafts im vorbau angibt ist syntace. das macht einfach einen guten eindruck. ich habe noch nie danach suchen müssen, aber wenn - dann findet man konkret dazu nur bei syntace einen hinweis. also einen F109 erworben, der ein paar mm flacher baut und so gerade eben die mindesteinstecktiefe zulässt. puh....

aber achtung: den F109 bekam ich auf die schnelle nur in 90 mm. der kalloy war 80 mm und den zentimeter merke ich beim draufsitzen. also wieder in den keller und den syntace vector carbon ausgegraben, der durch seine starke kröpfung den einen zentimeter wieder ausgleicht. damit war die "no-carbon" strategie pulverisiert.  

so hätte es in der alu-version ausgesehen:





und final so:




fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## ice (6. April 2016)

Hi,
tolles Teil .... 
 habe ich auch schon länger im Auge 

was hast du denn bis jetzt (bleiben die ?) für Reifen montiert ? an der Kettenstrebe wirds langsam eng ... 
 Gruß


----------



## mattiszwerg (6. April 2016)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 479839
> 
> tja, stahl halt. hatte ich mich aber auch schon seelisch und moralisch drauf vorbereitet.




Die Qualität ist aber nicht die beste.


----------



## Wayne68 (6. April 2016)

mattiszwerg schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist aber nicht die beste.



Wie kommst du darauf ?
Habe einen Cotic Soul und einen Ritchey P vor dem Sobre Rahmen gehabt.Die geben sich nichts.
Für den Preis von ca 450€ ist die Qualität einwandfrei.
Wenn ich da zb an das On One Inbred denke...*das* war übel.


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. April 2016)

ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> tolles Teil ....
> habe ich auch schon länger im Auge
> 
> ...



hinten ist ein schwalbe rocket ron 2.25 auf einer stans crest montiert. da ist aber noch reichlich platz, nur der winkel gaukelt etwas anderes vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (6. April 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ?
> Habe einen Cotic Soul und einen Ritchey P vor dem Sobre Rahmen gehabt.Die geben sich nichts.
> Für den Preis von ca 450€ ist die Qualität einwandfrei.
> Wenn ich da zb an das On One Inbred denke...*das* war übel.



also bisher habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was mich (unabhängig vom preis) stören würde. lack ist offenbar okay, sitzrohr ist 100% exakt, sauber ausgerieben, die innenlagergewinde waren ganz sauber ist die bsa-lager ließen sich 1A montieren. auch alle anderen horrorgeschichten (nicht fluchtende hinterbauten etc.) kann ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. April 2016)

Sieht sehr schön aus, gefällt mir


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. April 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus, gefällt mir


 
  danke!


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. April 2016)

ein blick auf die anhäufung von hope-parts:





der LRS bestehend aus hope pro 2 evo, sapim speichen und notubes crest wird 1:1 übernommen. 

bremsen hope race evo x2 sind ebenfalls nicht neu (aber gut und schön ) 

sram XX1 kassette 12-36 + hope 40T rex range extender

was mich bei der kaufentscheidung zunächst gestört hat, war der rückschritt auf 9mm schnellspanner. die X12 steckachse in den vorgängerrahmen ist einfach perfekt und ich hätte das gerne wieder so gehabt. am ende muss ich aber auch sagen, daß es beim fahren (bisher) nicht spürbar ist, das "nur" ein alter spanner montiert ist.


----------



## Nordpol (11. April 2016)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut...

Übrigens Reset Flatstack für "unten" gibt es wieder..., habe gerade einen bekommen. 
Und der könnte auch ein bisschen flacher sein.


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. April 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch sehr gut...
> 
> Übrigens Reset Flatstack für "unten" gibt es wieder..., habe gerade einen bekommen.
> Und der könnte auch ein bisschen flacher sein.



ahhhhh, aber solange hätte ich nicht warten können/wollen. allerdings überlege ich mir echt, ob ich doch noch tausche - dann müsste der reset aber tatsächlich die 2-3 mm flacher bauen. 

könntest du mal messen???


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. April 2016)

endspurt:

ich habe wieder das 40er hope ritzel draufgeworfen und hatte wie vorher auch schon das problem, daß der schaltwerkkäfig beim runterschalten vom 40er auf das 36er an ebendiesem 36er hängenbleibt. wenn ich die b-screw ganz reingedreht habe, hat es zwar in 90% der fälle funktioniert, aber die umschlingung war grenzwertig gering.

daher habe ich die 2 mm abgeschliffen und nun funktioniert es zu 100% perfekt!


----------



## Nordpol (12. April 2016)

13,5mm ist die äußere Lagerschale.


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. April 2016)

so sieht das (derzeit) fertige endprodukt aus:


 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. April 2016)

Die Stütze ist übel aber ansonsten


----------



## Nordpol (14. April 2016)

warum, man könnte auch über einen roten Tune Vorbau nachdenken...


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. April 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist übel aber ansonsten



du meinst die farbe?! ich finde sie montiert gar nicht so übel, aber ich habe auch noch die easton EC 70 in matt schwarz. vllt muss ich das nochmal testen...




Nordpol schrieb:


> warum, man könnte auch über einen roten Tune Vorbau nachdenken...



nee, das geht nicht wg. der bauhöhe - sonst hätte ich meinen existenten blauen tune längst verbaut!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2016)

Probier's mal mit der Easton. Und dann mach ein paar anständige Bilder. Grundsätzlich schonmal nicht hässlich


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Probier's mal mit der Easton. Und dann mach ein paar anständige Bilder. Grundsätzlich schonmal nicht hässlich



yep, easton ist montiert. ist jetzt halt schwarz/grün... 

bilder kommen noch!


----------



## Triturbo (19. April 2016)

Ich fand das mit dem rot einfach etwas zu viel des Guten. Die Stütze ist sonst natürlich nicht übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

